# Vario-Sub 50, 100 oder doch was ganz anderes?



## Bier (13. Dezember 2012)

Wie der Titel vermuten lässt, soll demnächst ein Subwoofer her.
Da hier in letzter Zeit ne Menge Leute selber ihre Lautsprecher bauen, hab ich mir gedacht bekomm ich das sicher auch  irgendwie hin. Zumal bei nem Sub ja nicht mal was gelötet werden muss.
Bis jetzt habe ich den Vario-Sub von Mivoc im Auge. Jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage ob 50 oder 100l und ob mit oder ohne Passivmembran?
Und dann kommt da ja auch noch das Aktivmodul. Muss es was wirklich leistungsstarkes wie das RMC Detonation DT 300 sein, oder geht auch ne Nummer kleiner?
Also ich will damit schon gerne mal das ein oder andere mal richtig Krach machen 
Andererseits hatte ich die Idee mir 4 Versacubes zu bauen, bzw. 2 Subs mit jeweils 2 Chassis, da ich keine 4 Subwoofer im Raum aufstellen kann. Allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass die eher leise sein sollen, auch wenn man 8 oder mehr davon baut.
Oder bekomm ich für etwa 600-700€ noch was viel besseres? 
Wie ihr seht bin ich noch ein wenig unschlüssig und es darf auch gern etwas günstiger sein, also die 700€ sind echt die Grenze 

*Edit:* Jetzt hab ich doch glatt das wichtigste vergessen:
Der Sub soll ausschließlich für Musik genutzt werden, darum ist mir geschlossen auch am liebesten. Der Bass soll also schön sauber und trocken rüberkommen. Und tief soll er auch spielen können.


----------



## Metalic (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Vario Sub wurde ja hier im Forum auch schon gebaut. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, soll das wirklich ein top Subwoofer für den Preis sein. Also denke ich mal bist du da schon an der richtigen Adresse.
Mal schauen wann Zappaesk hier aufschlägt


----------



## Bier (13. Dezember 2012)

Jaa auf den hab ich's wohl am meisten abgesehen


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Dezember 2012)

Der Variosub ist sicherlich das Richtige für Musik, das Chassis ist state-of-the-art und durch die geschlossene Bauweise spielt der sehr präzise. Dazu kann man damit auch laut machen und ausreichend tief spielt der auch... was will man mehr?

Für die Versacubes gilt einiges davon natürlich nicht. Zum einen sind das recht einfache Chassis - fürs Geld super, aber eben ne andere Liga. Aber durch den geschlossenen Aufbau eben auch sehr sauber und damit ebenfalls gut für Musik geeignet. Aber eben alles nicht ganz auf dem Niveau des Vario Subs. Dafür günstig erweiterbar - gerade was die Pegelfestigkeit angeht.

Besorg dir doch die K+T mit dem Variosub, da werden die meisten deiner Fragen geklärt. Das müsste die Vorletzte gewesen sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Die kannste beim Brieden Verlag nachbestellen oder online für kleine Münze runterziehen.

Auf die Passivmembran würde ich verzichten, das Ding spielt schon ohne sehr tief runter, so dass sich da kein wirklich brauchbarer Vorteil ergibt. Allerdings dürfte damit die Pegelfestigkeit noch weiter steigen - auf Kosten der Präzision... Das musst Du entscheiden, da ich nicht deine Pegelwünsche kenne (der geschlossene ist aber auch schon laut) und auch nicht deinen Anspruch auf Präzision kann ich das nicht entscheiden. Aber gerade für Musik gibt es mMn keine Not das geschlossene Gehäuse zu verlassen und ein Bassreflex mit Passivmembran zu realisieren, auch wenn das etwas präziser ist als mit Rohr.

mMn sollte auch die kleinere Variante reichen. Die Große hat noch etwas mehr Tiefgang aber ob das wirklich notwendig ist bezweifel ich dann doch ein wenig, schon die kleine Variante kommt sehr tief runter.

So wie ich das sehe werden in den nächsten Monaten noch diverse Bauvorschläge mit dem neuen Chassis entstehen - für den Vorgänger gabs ja auch zig Varianten, so dass falls dich mit der Zeit die Lust auf was anderes packt du einfach ein anderes Gehäuse bauen und das Chassis nebst Aktivmodul dort verwenden kannst. So ein provisorisches Gehäuse zum Ausprobieren kostet ja nicht die Welt...


----------



## Bier (14. Dezember 2012)

Okay, dann werd ich mir die K+T mal besorgen, danke!
Wenn ich auf die Passivmembran verzichten kann, wird das ganze ja auch noch ein Stückchen günstiger und ich denke ich werde mir dann evtl noch einen zweiten hinterherbauen.
Soll ich dann lieber ein stärkeres Modul direkt beim ersten holen, woran ich dann später den 2. Sub mitanschließe oder lieber jeweils ein etwas schwächeres?


----------



## Bier (15. Dezember 2012)

Hat keiner ne Antwort?


----------



## Bier (27. Dezember 2012)

Es hat sich zwar keiner mehr gemeldet, aber nachdem Ich die Klang+Ton gelesen hab, steht jetzt mehr oder weniger fest was ich mache.
Es wird der Mivoc XAW 320 HC im geschlossenen Gehäuse ohne Passivradiator.
Als Verstärker wird der Reckhorn A-406 herhalten.
Nur bei der Größe bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig.
Die 50 Liter Variante spielt mit Bassanhebung bis etwa 30Hz, die 100 Liter Varante ohne (!) Bassanhebung bis unter 20Hz.
Ich glaube so tief brauch ich es nicht und bei der 100 Liter Variante würde ich bei 25Hz den Subsonic setzen.
Wie sieht das denn mit Pegel und Präzision aus?
In wie fern macht macht die Größe da einen Unterschied?
Wenn es keinen Unterschied gibt, würde ich nämlich die 100 Liter nehmen.
Platz ist genug da.

*Edit: *Verstärker und Chassis sind jetzt bestellt  
Sobald ich mich für ne Größe entschieden hab wird gebaut.


----------



## dominikz (29. Dezember 2012)

Hoi, ich hab ebenfalls vor den Variosub zu bauen.
Den Artikel zu ihm werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal kaufen und durchlesen, würde dich aber bitte nmir ein bisschen Auskunft zu geben, wenn du fertig bist:
1) Welches Gewicht nimmst du?
2) Wie sieht die Lautstärke bei höherem Gewicht aus?
3) Könntest du den Subsonic mal ausschalten und mit Foobar einen Sinuston von 20Hz generieren lassen? Wäre klasse, wenn du mir sagen könntest, ob man davon was hat 

Für mich sieht das alles noch viel zu gut aus um wahr zu sein


----------



## Bier (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen 3 Gewichten und 60l und 2 Gewichten und 100l. Das Chassis ist heute gekommen, der Verstärker müsste Montag kommen. Werde Montag auch das Holz holen und mit dem Bau beginnen. Wenn alles fertig ist kann ich dir gerne davon berichten


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Januar 2013)

Wie kommst du auf 3 Gewichte und 60l? Gibts das als Bauvorschlag oder hast du da andere Angaben? 

Generell würde ich die 50l Version bauen. Die ist kompakter und 30Hz sind ein Wort! Der Vorteil, den du erhälst, wenn du größer baust um dann das ganze per Subsonic auszubremsen ist sehr sehr überschaubar. Ob die untere Grenzfrequenz bei 25 oder 30Hz liegt ist eher von theoretischem Interesse. 

Gerade wenn du in erster Linie Musik hörst, wirst du davon relativ wenig haben. Natürliche Instrumente spielen schlicht gar nicht so tief - sieht man von *großen* Orgeln und japanischen Trommeln mal ab. Wenn du sowas hörst, dann könnte es u.U. Sinn machen. Elektronisch erzeugte Musik hat natürlich generell keine solchen Grenzen, allerdings dürfte auch da die Auswahl an Stücken, die so tief runter gehen sehr eingeschränkt sein. Es macht ja für die Produzenten auch keinen Sinn Musik zu machen, die so tief runter geht, dass 99,99% aller Konsumenten das gar nicht hören können.


----------



## Bier (1. Januar 2013)

Die 60l Version mit den 3 Gewichten steht im Datenblatt des Chassis. Da stehen noch ne ganze Menge andere Variationen.
Naja hab jetzt gestern mit dem Bau der 100 Liter Variante begonnen. Das Gehäuse ist auch schon so gut wie fertig (vom Finish mal abgesehen). Sollte ich die das Gehäuse von innen noch mit Silikon an den einzelnen Brettern abdichten? Und wie sieht das mit Verstrebungen aus? Ich habe jetzt keine Verbaut. War das ein Fehler? In der K+T war davon nämlich auch nicht die Rede. Und wie sieht das mit Spikes aus, sollte ich welche druntersetzen? Und darunter noch eine Granitplatte oder die Spikes einfach auf den Boden (Holz) setzen? 
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Januar 2013)

Das Gehäuse wird durch den Kleber abgedichtet, da brauchste kein Silikon nehmen. Allerdings muss der Kleber auch wirklich so aufgebracht sein, dass er auch dichtet. Hier hilft viel mal ausnahmsweise wirklich viel! 
Versteifungen würde ich auf jeden Fall einbringen. Das Gehäuse ist ja nicht eben klein und das Chassis pumpt schon ordentlich Luft, da schadet es nicht das Gehäuse so stabil wie eben möglich zu bauen. 
Spikes können helfen, aber es gibt auch andere Lösungen auf die man Boxen stellen kann. Was am Besten ist hängt von vielen Faktoren ab und muss ausprobiert werden.


----------



## Bier (1. Januar 2013)

Okay dann werde ich noch eine Versteifung einbauen. Kann ich einfach ein Brett mit nem Loch nehmen? Also so wie die Schallwand?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Januar 2013)

besser wäre eine, oder auch mehrere kreuzförmige Verstrebungen.


----------



## dominikz (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zappaesk,

ich höre gerne Musik von besagten Trommlern aus Japan (Kodo in erster Linie) - denkst du, dass es möglich ist mit dem Variosub in 100l ausgeglichen um die 20Hz zu kommen? Wäre in diesem Fall die verwendung eines PR vielleicht eine Möglichkeit um noch etwas tiefer zu kommen?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich den Artikel noch recht im Kopf habe, so sollten 20Hz in 100l ohne Passivmembran möglich sein. Selbst, wenn es dann nur 22 oder 25Hz wären würde ich die geschlossene Auführung vorziehen - geschlossen klingt einfach besser weil präziser und knackiger!

Ich kenne aktuell auch keine Konfiguration für einen Sub mit diesem Chassis + Passivmembran. Das heißt nicht, dass es sowas nicht gibt, sondern lediglich, dass mir nichts über den Weg gelaufen ist - ich habe mich aber auch nicht umgeschaut muss ich zugeben. Weil für mich kommt sowas auch nicht in Frage. Ein ordentlicher Subwoofer muss mMn geschlossen oder ein Dipol oder ein Horn sein. Alles andere juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht!


----------



## Bier (2. Januar 2013)

Also wenn man der Klang+Ton glauben darf, kommt man mit der geschlossenen 100l Variante ohne Bassanhenung unter 20Hz.
Dafür brauchst du natürlich einen passenden Verstärker (kein bzw. niedriger Subsonic usw.).
Ich glaub in irgendner Hobby Hifi Ausgabe haben die Das Chassis mit Passivmembran und nem Kondenator (keine Ahnung wofür der da ist, vllt kann das ja jmd. erklären) gebaut. 
Hier hast du das Datenblatt mit verschiedenen Bauvorschlägen und deren Abstimmungen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Januar 2013)

In der HH gab es bislang meines Wissens keinen Bauvorschlag mit dem Chassis, da hast du dich verguckt.

Der Kondensator arbeitet als Hochpass. D.h. die Abstimmung wird z.B. bei nem geschlossenen Gehäuse so gemacht, dass sich kein ausgewogener Frequenzgang ergibt, sondern ein Buckel zum unteren Ende hin (also ein zu kleines Gehäuse gewählt). Dieser Buckel wird dann mit dem Kondensator wieder gerade gezogen. Das ist als Trick ganz interessant wenn man sehr viel Bass aus einem an sich zu kleinen Gehäuse holen will, geht aber auf Kosten der Präzision und ist damit wiederum nicht interessant - für mich, der ich keine Platz- oder Aufstellungsprobleme und ne verständnisvolle Ehefrau habe...


----------



## Bier (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte es aus diesem Thread:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-159-7834.html
Aber es war doch ein geschlossenes Gehäuse ohne PR. 
Ok dann ist so ein Kondensator für mich auch eher uninteressant. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich morgen nochmal zum Basteln komme und der Reckhorn endlich mal ankommt. Dann werde ich auch mal ein Paar Bilder zeigen


----------



## Bier (4. Januar 2013)

Soo ich hab das Teil (bis aufs Finish) jetzt fertig und grad mal hier neben mir stehen.
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass da was nicht stimmt.
Hab den Verstärker vom Sub jetzt 3/4 aufgedreht und meinen AVR auch ziehmlich weit und wirklich viel Bass macht das Ding nicht.
Wenn ich am AVR eine Lautstärke von unter -45dB einstelle, spielt der Sub gar nicht.

Ich würd jetzt mal gerne noch lauter machen, um zu sehen obs dann besser wird, aber wie sieht das mit der Einspielzeit aus? Darf ich überhaupt schon ordentlich krach machen?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2013)

Wie macht nicht viel Bass? Der sollte nur Bass machen!

Laut kannst machen, das stört den erst mal nicht, auch in der Einspielphase - die ist dann auch schneller erledigt!


----------



## Bier (4. Januar 2013)

Ja ich meinte damit, dass er ziehmlich leise ist, auch wenn ich den Verstärker weit aufdrehe.
Kann das auch daran liegen, dass ich nur ein einzelnes Cinchkabel anstat ein Y-Kabel genommen hab?
Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass er lauter spielt, wenn desto weniger Gewichte ich nehme.
Und der Subwoofer fängt an zu Brummen und lenkt einmal kurz aus (also die Membran), wenn ich den Reckhorn mehr als 3/4 aufdrehe. Ist das normal?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2013)

Hm, das er lauter wird mit weniger Gewicht ist klar, da steigt der Wirkungsgrad. Aber er sollte trotz allem auch mit Gewicht gut zu hören sein. Am Kabel sollte das nicht liegen. Ist er nicht so einstellbar, dass er gut rauszuhören ist, wenn du ihn mit deinen normalen LS betreibst? Wie sieht denn deine Anlage aus bzw. was hast du wo wie angeschlossen?

Das Brummen ist - solange es nicht sehr laut ist - nicht ungewöhnlich. Das erzeugt der Verstärker und der Sub machts halt hörbar, wenn du weit genug aufdrehst. Die Auslenkung sollte nicht sein, mir ist aber auch nicht klar wo die herkommt...


----------



## Metalic (4. Januar 2013)

Nachher ist das Model auch defekt wie es (mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein) in dem anderen Baubericht der Fall war. Ich mein die Chance ist zwar nur sehr minimal aber nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2013)

Das wäre schon ein komischer Zufall, wenn in beiden Fällen das Aktivmodul defekt wäre - zumal es sich um völlig unterschiedliche Modelle handelt!


----------



## Bier (4. Januar 2013)

Also das Brummen inkl. Auslenkung tritt jetzt nicht mehr auf. Keine Ahnung warum, aber gut. Meine Anlage besteht aus einem Yamaha RX-V 767, 2 Canton GLE 490, dem Reckhorn A-406 (Welches kein Aktivmodul ist) und dem Vario Sub 100. 
Ich hab vom Subwooferausgang meines AVR ein Cinchkabel zum rechten Eingang des Low Input am Reckhorn verbunden. Die Trennfrequenz ist bei 80Hz und die GLE hab ich auf klein eingestellt. 

Naja ich hab den Sub jetzt nochmal ne ganze Zeit lang laufen lassen und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass es etwas besser geworden ist. Wenn ich richtig aufsteh macht das Ding mittlerweile echt Laune  
Ich denke aber, dass ich das Gehäuse nochmal umbaue auf die 50l und dann ohne Gewichte. Ich glaub das geht doch n gutes Stück lauter.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2013)

Der Reckhorn ist natürlich ein Aktivmodul. Nur weil er als extra gerät daherkommt ist er technisch trotzdem nichts anderes als ein Aktivmodul.

Hast du mal am Basspegel an deinem Yamaha geschraubt? Wenn der dort sehr leise eingestellt ist, kannst du am Reckhorn schrauben wie du willst und es wird nicht laut. 

Wenn mal alles eingespielt ist würde ich an deiner Stelle mal mit der Trennfrequenz spielen. Die 80Hz sind nicht zwangsläufig das Maß der Dinge!

Ob du mit 50l viel lauter wirst, dass weiß ich nicht. Leistung hast du ja genug. Die Maximallautstärke ist abhängig von der Frequenz, der Membranfläche und dem Hub. D.h. da der 100l Sub etwas tiefer geht wird er wohl nicht so laut sein - vorausgesetzt du rufst die extrem tiefen Frequenzen unterhalb der in der 50l Variante möglichen auch tatsächlich ab. Da dies eher sehr selten geschehen dürfte, ist die max. Lautstärke bei beiden Varianten normalerweise gleich laut. D.h. bei z.B. 30Hz sind beide gleich laut. 

Inwieweit sich die Gewichte auf die Wiedergabe auswirken (vom Wirkungsgrad mal abgesehen) weiß ich schlicht nicht. Je nachdem wie aufwändig es ist könntest du aber mal dein 100l Gehäuse provisorisch auf 50l verkleinern (mit irgendwelchen Füllkörpern oder ner von aussen einzubringenden Trennwand,...) und mal prüfen ob das besser / anders klingt. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Bier (4. Januar 2013)

Ok ich dachte ein Aktivmodul ist es nur, wenn es im Sub verbaut ist  schon wieder was gelernt.
Beim Yamaha kann ich die Trennfrequenz leider nur in 20er Schritten einstellen. Da der Reckhorn leider keine Lautsprecherausgänge hat (lediglich Cinch) weiß ich nicht so recht wie ich es da einstellen soll ohne ein Frequenzloch zu erzeugen. 
Der Bassregler steht auf Null. Das könnte es natürlich gewesen sein. Danke für den Tipp! Werd ich wenn ich morgen zu Hause bin direkt ausprobieren.
Kann ich um das Volumen zu verringern Styropor nehmen? Hab zufällig noch ne Menge davon rumliegen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2013)

Styropor sollte gehen. Probiers einfach aus. Da geht ja nix kaputt.


----------



## Bier (4. Januar 2013)

Ok ich dachte nur wegen der geringen Dichte. Ich werd's mal am Wochenende probieren und davon berichten.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2013)

Du kannst ja auch 50 Milchkartons reinlegen... hinterher kochste dann einfach Pudding


----------



## Bier (5. Januar 2013)

Okay dann doch lieber das Styropor


----------



## Bier (5. Januar 2013)

Soo.
Hab jetzt mal am AVR ein bisschen rumgespielt und siehe da es funzt genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab 
Hab mir grad mal Transformers 3 reingezogen.. geiler als im Kino 
Wenn mal will, kann man damit sämtliche Gegenstände im Zimmer zum wackeln bringen 
Richtig böse das Teil.
Nur kommt er linear im Moment ''nur'' bis 26Hz runter.
Danach wirds deutlich leiser.
Keine Ahnung warum die bei der Klang + Ton bis unter 20 gekommen sind.
Mal schauen ob ich das morgen mal mit dem Styropor ausprobiere.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2013)

Hast du irgendwelche Subsonic Filter drin?

Wie hast du die Frequenz bestimmt? Messgerät, Sinuston,...


----------



## Bier (5. Januar 2013)

Hab den Subsonic jetzt bei 22Hz.
Hatte ihn zum Testen (mit nem Sinuston) aber auf die kleinstmöglichste Stufe (10Hz) gestellt.
Ich muss dazusagen, dass das Gehäuse noch nicht fertig und sicherlich noch nicht 100% dicht ist.
Hab z.B. noch keine Kabelklemmen hinten drann, sondern n kleines Loch gebohrt, wodurch ich das Kabel gesteckt hab


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2013)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die untere Grenzfrequenz maßgeblich von der Aufstellung mit abhängt. Es kann durchaus sein, dass du eine höhere Frequenz bestimmst, weil du eben blöderweise drunter ne Auslöschung im Raum hast. Die Standardangaben werden ja in nem schalltoten Raum gemessen. Das passt schon...

Ein undichtes Gehäuse ist dem ganzen natürlich auch nicht förderlich


----------



## Bier (5. Januar 2013)

Okay, dann passt's ja.
Wollte das Chassis heute eigl. wieder ausbauen, um as Gehäuse fertig zu machen, aber bis jetzt konnte ich mich noch nicht dazu überwinden.
Der Sub macht einfach unheimlich Spaß. Egal ob Film oder Musik.
Naja ich muss jetzt weiter Bafttlefield zocken. Die ganzen Explosionen


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2013)

Ist halt ein richtiger Sub, nicht das was bei nem 2.1 oder 5.1 Set dabei ist...


----------



## Metalic (5. Januar 2013)

Ey nichts gegen die Subwoofer in den 2.1 Sets für 50€


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2013)

Ok, ok Logitech ist halt schon besser, aber sonst?


----------

